# Nduja



## medtran49 (Jun 11, 2017)

Anybody ever try this?  I had seen mention of this elsewhere but hadn't been able to find it locally until today.  Expensive stuff though, $13 for 6 oz.  Don't know if we'll try it today or not but it looks and sounds interesting.  Wanted some guanciale too, but they didn't carry that.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, it is a Calabrian porc salumi spread used on canapés ..  It is from the belly and shoulder of the pig.  

It is somewhat similar to the Mallorcan  Sobrassada ..   

If the Nduja is from Calabria, Italia, it is pricey due to the importing costs .. 


Perhaps, you should Price the Mallorcan Sobrassada and see if it is cheaper.  It is very similar .. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 11, 2017)

The question was if anybody had tried it.    and it's used for a lot more than canapes.  Also, it can be made from pork belly and back fat, depends on the recipe used.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 12, 2017)

Medtran 49, 

I had it in Italy and that is why I said it was similar in profile and taste to Sobrassada from Mallorca.

I had it served as a Canapé at a bar in Calabria.  

I have never used it at home.   

Have a nice day.


----------



## di reston (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi everyone! Nduja is not just used on canapès, it's also widely used, once mainly in Calabria (the 'toe' of Italy) as flavouring for pasta dishes, and many other dishes including fish dishes, all over Italy and now in Europe. Very popular in the UK. It's one of those products that gives that 'je ne sais quoi' factor, and makes you want more!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 12, 2017)

Well, it got buried in the fridge, but I finally remembered it when we made the grocery list for this week.  Calabrian carbonara.  It had a heavy paprika, red pepper flavor. Not sure I'd personally want to eat it spread on bread by itself, but with the eggs, cheese and pasta, it made for a very, very nice carbonara.


----------

